# Easy Limit in Rockport, TX



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

I planned to fish St Charles bay on saturday, but I was not sure if I would find any shallow flats with the high water levels. DoGoe recommended I look for areas that would normally be dry land. On google earth I found some sand flats across the Bay. I am sure this been mentioned before, but the numerous reefs around goose island are extremely hazardous. I have not had one trip near goose island without losing some gelcoat on my poling skiff. We crossed Aransas bay and found a creek that lead to some back lakes. 
As I poled up this creek I saw a redfish crawling in 2-3 inches of water in a pond on the other side of the cordgrass. I got off the skiff and tried to chase him down on foot. The fish was on the move and soon disappeared into deeper water before I had a chance to make a cast. 

We continued poling down the creek. Bait was everywhere. Schools of hundreds of mud minnows were at the lake entrance. There were crabs bigger than my hand all over the sand flat. My buddy Joe spotted a fish and tossed out a Chickenboy lure. The fish come towards his lure and he said: " watch this, 1,2,3 Boom". He drove the rod back like a tournament bass fisherman. While I got the camera another redfish came cruising by to check out the lure hanging from his buddies mouth. Then we spooked another redfish. Then a bunch more started shooting out of grass in this little cove.
At least we knew we had found the fish. 
We could hear blow ups in the next cove and we starting poling that way. I saw the long spartina grass move as a redfish pushed his way through. I dropped a crab pattern in the open water near the grass and saw him suck up the fly before setting the hook. We continued sightcasting for another hour until the wind picked up and the clear water became cloudy. 
I picked up another redfish on the fly rod while targeting points grass islands and areas were water flowed between broken marsh. We continued to see large mud boils, but as the clouds became thick sightcasting was no longer possible. Our next strategy was to drift down the center of the lake we had poled. Another 3 reds were caught on chartreuse gulp minnows. 
Around 1:00 either the wind or the tide started pushing water out of the lake. We spent more and more time getting out of the skiff and pushing it over sand bars. We left to pole the shoreline outside of the marsh. The redfish were deep in the sparse cordgrass or tight up on the banks. My lure kept getting stuck in the grass or spooking fish as soon as it hit the water. I put on a weedless terminator bass spinnerbait and changed out the plastic for a chartreuse gulp. I would cast onto the shore and hop it into the water to make less noise. I landed two more reds that way. In another cove, I saw a big wake. I kept one eye on the area as we poled up the shoreline. Then we saw the back of a redfish that was frantically chasing after a minnow. The red went deep into the grass and we were worried he got away. I knew If I pushed the skiff into the grass we would spook the fish. Instead, I anchored the skiff with my push pole a long cast away from the shoreline. We waited silently for a couple minutes. Joe spotted a wake and landed a perfect cast. This fish was probably 27 or 28 inches. It was a big fish. The red raced to his fly & turned on the sinking fly and ate. From my vantage point, I got see the eat. I should have yelled for Joe to strip set the hook. He never saw the take and by by the time he tried to set the hook, it had already been spit out. 
After that we headed back to goose island and then celebrated our trip with some ***** Modelos and huge plate of Fajitas at Jalisco's in Rockport. 
Overall, I had low expectations with the water levels being so high. This turned out to be one of best days I have had on the water.


----------



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Well done!


----------

